# rotor replacement asap!!(help)



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

okay here's how it goes. i have oem front rotors on my car and now they have accumalated deep gouges in them. i need to replace the pads and rotors asap! i was wondering how hard this is going to be and about how much time this project is gonna take. thanks in advance.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i not to sure but do the rotors have to be pressed?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

replace the rotors arent that hard, you just have to undo a couple bolts here and there. as for them being pressed, or resurfaced, it all depends on how much rotor surface you have left. the shop that will do it for you will know if they can resurface it or not. it has to be within spec otherwise they will not resurface it because it is illegal.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

With such small rotors as Sentras and 200s have I say its not worth it to resurface them(turn). Just get some new ones if you can afford it. The job is real easy to do. At the shop I work at it only takes me about half an hour to replace the front pads, rotors plus clean and lube the slides. If you want a step by step just email me.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i got already have new rotors. they're just sitting in my room. i just wanted to know how hard it was to replace them. i think all i have to do is to take the calipers off then take the rotor off then presto i'm done.(not that easy but you know.....then put the other back on) thanks for helping me out guys. peace


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i need to do that too... i had my rotors turned about 3 months ago... they're warped again... just gonna get some new ones

PatScottAKA99XE can you send me the instructions too?

[email protected]

thanks 
scott


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

well lets see.... it only took me about 30-45minuets to replace the front rotors and pads. nissan's brake setup is much easier than a civic's. all you have to do is take the caliper mounting bolts off and you can take the rotor off. overall it was an easy job.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

If the rotor is gouged don't even boterh turning them(resurfacing). If you rotors are warped it may be due to applying the parking brake after driving the car hard. I know that with my 240 this is the case. If I can I always leave the car in gear.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i think that when new rotors are placed on they should always be grinded first... all new rotors out of the box suck just about....
i replaced mine twice and both time the new rotors were not flat...

it could really shorten you pad life if its left like that....

just my opinion


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i didnt know applying the parking brake made your roters warp... i always do that... maybe that explains it... thanks for the info


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

Yep, one of the advantages of me going to the 300Z brake swap on my 240, is that the 300Z's parking brake doesn't clamp down on the rotor itself like the 240's PB does. It locks the brakes from the inside of the rotor itself, so the rotors won't warp. If you have the last issue of SCC they explain it much better with their Silvia Project.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

For those of you that asked me for some sort of write up. Here is a pretty good one. Even covers NX2000 install:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/brake.shtml


----------

